# Grettings from Fl USA



## JPignatoMusic (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi everyone my name is Joe I'm a composer from Florida. Just recently came across vi-control.net and was amazed by how much helpful info is on here!


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome! Where in Fl?

Mike


----------



## Resoded (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Joe, welcome to the forum!


----------



## JPignatoMusic (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Mike, I'm in Eustis. Lake County. 30min North Orlando


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 12, 2014)

Ah, very cool. I have a friend of mine who owns a screen printing business in Eustis. Having grown up in Ocala I'm not sure I've ever been to Eustis come to think of it, lol...


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello from Miami!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi from Holland, indeed a lot of great info to find here!


----------



## JPignatoMusic (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Sam and Ron


----------

